# 40k MMO!?!!



## Changer of Ways (Jan 3, 2008)

What the crap?! I didn't hear anything about this, did you?

http://www.vigilgames.com/games_40k.php

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6166560.html


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

And yet again, GW has thrown a game's creation to a barely-known developer. Vigil has no known following..
Their other game on their site has some decent screenshots, but that doesn't bode well with me.
Out of all the GW PC games, only Final Liberation and Dawn of War are worthwhile, and both were developed by decent companies.

At least Fantasy Flight got the RPG. They are phenomenal. Just check out their Call of Cthulhu stuff or the Arkham Horror board game(amazing).


I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

http://http://www.vigilgames.com/news_031606.php

THQ bought the company so the overall developement should be controled by THQ. There is zero news on the game right now so we are probably looking at 2010 or 2011 before we see this game out for release.


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey i thought i eard something about it but then agan that could have been about DOW II


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

Think of the lag if an Imperial Guard guild and an Ork guild go to war.


----------



## siamtiger (Jun 12, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> http://http://www.vigilgames.com/news_031606.php
> 
> THQ bought the company so the overall developement should be controled by THQ. There is zero news on the game right now so we are probably looking at 2010 or 2011 before we see this game out for release.


2010 or 2011 before we see anything like pre-alpha screens at least. A game like that has a long development time, at least 3-4 years.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=130909


> Warhammer 40K Online is being developed by THQ-owned Vigil Games in Austin, Texas. Vigil is a new studio formed by comic artist Joe Madureia, and it's also working on Darksiders: Wrath of War.


Joe Mad, eh? I have the sudden urge to play as a Sister of Battle.


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

and we can only hope for nids ;p


----------



## TheJackalMan (Feb 29, 2008)

It'll probably play just like Dark Heresy, the pen and paper game.


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

this was announced around valentines day 07 when THQ and GW announced a longer licensing relationship. Vigil is owned by THQ, however THQ does not have very much MMO experience that i know of. i thought they did ok with picking up mythic.


----------



## Wilder (Jun 10, 2008)

An MMO?! Hope they do it right.


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

Being a space marine would probably be a little boring and there is most likely go to be millions of them;but if they do it right there should be all sorts of classes to wreak havoc on one another.Speaking of classes what classes do you think there will be and who or what classes do you think would be a good idea ?


----------



## Orc Town Grot (Jun 28, 2008)

Ah,

Lets hope that THQ is in control and that they are able to keep it close to Dawn of War which with Dark Crusade was REALLY good.

This has the potential to be a REALLY REALLY good game! 

Can you imagine a world where your character not only gains levels and skills, but builds assets and can have his own small army over time? I wonder how they are planning to do it, but fingers crossed they make it as good as it could be.

Awesome potential.


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Heard about this and saw some concept sketches ... months ago, so afiac, not really news. A long, long time off - not worth getting excited about for another couple of years - not until there is something substantial to even gawk over.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

This has the potential to be a fantastic game, But i think some people will be a little dissapointed by what they will be able to play ,i cant see players becoming part of the imperial army at the drop of a hat, i can see becoming a space marine to be akin to becoming a jedi in star wars galaxies and that means playing for thousands of hours.

I see this to be more of a necromunda/dark heresy style game,brutal,dark and gothic underworld rather than battlefield carnage you get with a stratergy game like DOW


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Lawl... it won't be anything like that - and You obviously never unlocked a Jedi - I did, and while it took a long time, it was nowhere near "thousands of hours".

If a 40k game is made, you can almost guarantee various class/races per faction, with space marine and guardsmen being among them.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Truth Bearer said:


> Lawl... it won't be anything like that - and You obviously never unlocked a Jedi - I did, and while it took a long time, it was nowhere near "thousands of hours".
> 
> If a 40k game is made, you can almost guarantee various class/races per faction, with space marine and guardsmen being among them.


If character classes such as marine are included in the game and they are easy to obtain in terms of time and effort ,the game would simply be filled with people playing marines. The imperial army do not "go off on adventures" as inderviduals or small groups,so including these classes would go against the fabric of the game. 
Space marines do not have any indepenace,they are part of the chapter,they are not people, they are a weapon,they are released ,fight ,return to the chapter and train and this goes on until death.

This is just my opinion, i have no idea how the game will pan out, but for me its important that they stay true to the fluff of the 40k universe. Space marines would be so rare that most people in the 40k universe will never set eyes on one so having hundreds of them running around a city would be bloody stupid.

You are correct i never unlocked Jedi, i gave up the game when sony gave a very clear path to unlock a jedi,The jedi should never have been included in that game as it goes against the fluff and time line of the star wars universe.During the games time period in which it was set the only jedi and apprentice should have been luke and obiwan/yoda,the games focus should have been the struggle between the rebelion and the empire. But on my server it became all about grinding out a jedi,which for me ruined the game.


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

And the Jedi grind is what ruined that game - especially when then followed by allowing everyone to be them once the NGE went in. So why do you think, exactly, that any company would be so stupid as to make that same mistake again, considering SWG is all but dead due to bad decisions such as that?

It doesn't matter if in the fluff that Space Marines are super rare - they ARE 40k. The 40k MMO may not have adventures to go off on - it could well be like Planetside, or Tabula Rasa, where you are in a constant war. MMO's are not all fantasy adventure games.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Think of the lag if an Imperial Guard guild and an Ork guild go to war.


It'll be nonexistent, due to everyone being a space marine.

I actually think a necromunda MMO would be FUCKING FANTASTIC.

Just think, you and your mates form a gang, start carving out your territory in the underhive one bloody inch at a time. Its got everything, trading posts, betrayal, an overarching set of factions in the gang houses... Rare archaeotech etc, hired gun classes for people who don't have friends (sorry, 'like to solo' i think the term is, i'm sure theres a masturbation joke in there somewhere)

If your gang gets too good, maybe they set the i'llbeatraitors on your ass, or worse, maybe you and your mates attract the attention of a group of spyrers....

Basic encounters with ripperjacks and rats as a juve. Expansion packs add more areas to the underhive, new gangs too, like ratskins etc.

Its perfect. Shame it'll never get made.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Pandawithissues... said:


> It'll be nonexistent, due to everyone being a space marine.
> 
> I actually think a necromunda MMO would be FUCKING FANTASTIC.
> 
> ...




You're right, but you're not the only person who thinks this- maybe someday... lol

As for this game, this was announced a long time ago, March 07 if I remember correctly and nothing new has been heard since. I know these games take a long time but we should have seen at least a few Alpha shots by now...

Interesting the game is an MMO, not an MMORPG. I'm wondering if it will be a large scale Battlefield-esque game?


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

it might be squad based, a large battlefield type thing would be my cup of tea honestly


----------



## ClubnBabySealz (Jun 5, 2008)

could it play like W.A.R.?? have yet to play but heard its alot like WOW. and i dont see how they could have SM or CSM in it and be fair. IG yes, sisters yes, orks yes, tau yes, eldar yes, nec. and neds maybe. the only why i see u geting SM is by the armor.(i.e. teir armor in WOW) that would keep it some what down. the prob i see with this is it does not go with fluff. plus u would have to do something for the other races. i think it would just be easyer to keep them out. just the way i see it.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wrath of Khaine said:


> And yet again, GW has thrown a game's creation to a barely-known developer.


Warhammer Online is a great game. I definately think they did a good job with the development and RvR in that game!


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

I hope this game can bring together every aspect of the boardgame, perhaps rooms for major battles like Dawn of War but you command the single guy in an army, points for following orders etc, and then missions etc,
could be sweet, the Fire Warrior game for PS2 wasn't bad so this can be really good if a bit of effort goes into it


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Well going on the fact they have stated it is definately a MMO, I'd expect Space Marines to be a starting character, and probably the main Tank for what ever faction it belongs to. As to balnce, well they'll just do it, bit like how in Warhammer you Have Arch Mages, Warrior Priests and other hero level characters from the tabletop standing alongside troop types and thinking hows this fella so hard. Also in 40k tbh the only time you'd roll your eyes is if a Marine is done over by a guardsman. Now odds are Guard and Marines will be in the same faction, so it'll only be guard v's Chaos marines anyway. Plus depending on their class choices for Guard it might be a non issue anyway. Say if the Guard choices where Commissar, psyker and Ogryn, you'd not even worry about it. Of course this is all speculation, but its something to consider when you think what WaR have done.

On a side note I did see a Dev state that all races considered important by the fans would be there, which is an odd statement in my view. As on one hand he hasn't said they'll all be in there, but all races important to the fans would be all of them. So I'm guessing thats a roundabout way for saying Marine, Guard, Ork, Chaos, Eldar and probably Dark Eldar will be in, probably teamed off into two factions. 

I'm defiantely going to watch this from afar as they get stuff together mind you. Of course the death rate for MMO's in dev is pretty high, so who knows if it'll get to launch, I hope so, also be interested to see if any of my predictions are near the money as well.

But I do hope this game makes it, by the time its launched I'll probably be ready for something new hopefully after 3-4yrs of playing WaR.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

For people who dont really give a crap about MMORPGs wtf does RvR mean?


----------



## siamtiger (Jun 12, 2008)

Its Realm vs Realm, thats like Mass PvP / Player vs. Playler.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It might be an MMO, but there has been no indication it's an MMORPG...might be an MMORTS (unlikely) or MMOFPS (hmmm.....)


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

all i know, is that playing a tau pathfinder with rail rifle as the "hunter" type character would be sweet! Hormagaunt would fill a rogue archetype. that would be sweet.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> It might be an MMO, but there has been no indication it's an MMORPG...might be an MMORTS (unlikely) or MMOFPS (hmmm.....)


I retract this statement...I be damn wrong!

40k Online


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

na small gang fights would be far cooler. just for that personal touch.


----------



## Duva (Sep 9, 2008)

http://www.gamesradar.com/f/warhammer-40000-online/a-20080502174245201051
From that interview seems like your going to run around as a single person. Anything think that it would be better if as you skilled up you could gain some more squad members? Or upgrade your squad members who run around with you?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So what if you won't be able to control your own squad; that'd be a bit boring since it would just be you controlling a bunch of NPC's. We'll still be able to form squads with other people, and that will probably be better than you and nine NPC's.


----------



## Duva (Sep 9, 2008)

I know what your saying, but thing is in WH40k, you never have lone SM, or CSM etc... Now imagine the battles when you join up with say 9 other people who all have their own squads of say 4 people... See what i'm getting at? Would be more like a skirmish battle then a small 8vs8 pvp.. battlefield would seem bigger. The squad members should be lively though, like asif your playing Rambo Vegas or somthing. Also opens up whole new doors to upgrades and the such...
Say you want one squad member to have a heavy bolter, plasma pistol...Say you want a very good close combat squad, equip everyone with power swords... Maybe if your chaos you can choose for squad member to become possesed.. OR you could have a drednaught in your retinue that can only be used every so often... or if your a chaos scocorer maybe you could have some chaos spawn follow you around... Just opens up the doors rather then it being a replica WoW game.
As its sci fi, and not fantasy, they should make it completely different...
maybe you and you squad can jump in a rhino..hire a rhino, or buy a rhino.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Seeing as theres a large focus on shooting over close combat, it already diverging on a different path than WoW.


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

not really. "shooting" is relative. Just because it is the main way in which combat is fought, it isn't nescesarily different from melee in anything but look - also, in WoW, there is alot... *alot* of ranged combat. Alot.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm vaguly intrested in this, but I'm certain they wont have the tech priest as a character, which is what I'd be interested in.

If you could it would be pretty cool upgrading yourself to become a super cyborg with a bloody big power axe.


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

Possibilites are fucking endless! I can already see the talent trees for a Marine! Special Weapon Specialist, Heavy Weapon Specialist, Close Combat Specialist(JUMP PACKS!),Apothecaries, Tech Marines! By PvP'ing you're rank can grow from Nilla Marine to Sergeant, to Captain and the such! Assault Marines jumping around the battle fieldddddd oommgggg I needa get into that company cause my ideas are racing!

Imagine orks! You can spec to be a Slugga Boy, Shoota Boy, Mad Doc, Burna Boy, Kommando, Loota boys! 

I see no reason, NO REASON AT ALL, that this game should look anything like WoW, not even remotely close to seeing the same three spin offs on one class, there's just WAY too many options in Warhammer, I'd be dissapointed to see a Marine only able to specialize in one of three areas like in WoW, I wanna be an Apothecary! Hell yeah i wanna man a land speeder! 

Tyranid biomorphs! skjdgnsgnjdfjjnkdfjfgdfgjfdg 

Sorry guys, I'm like a school girl right now!


----------



## Changer of Ways (Jan 3, 2008)

Lets just hope that it does better than Star Wars: Galaxies.
"Star Wars what?"
Exactly.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

I could see it working out really well like this: at account creation, you select how active you are (approx), then for char. creation, you choose your race, then a list of guilds in your activity level for that race/group are, and you choose one. You get put into the group, and the leaders can quickly get you to fill a position they need (I.E. give you a heavy bolter and say go... put you in the top of a Russ tank with a sword, tell you how much bigga ya need ta git, ect ect ect (or more open, tell you where the holes are at signup)).

you then have set gruops ready to play, where you can set up times when the group will be out on battlefeilds, when any battalion/cabal/chapter/guild meetings are.

for classes, yea, just fill out all the diff. types of units you can take for tabletop.


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Maybe only those who've bought over 2,000 points of 40k tabletop can access marines and chaos marines? get a unique proof of possession code from your local GW? hahaa... fat chance... we're just walking wallets to them... Can always wish though...


----------



## Elminator (Aug 26, 2008)

Since most of you mention SM I'll stay in that theme. As a SM player, would be nice to start off as a Scout. But the more you gain lvls and skills, you get to choose a path, either Tactical marine, Assault Marine, Devastator, techmarine, librarian, chaplain, apothecary, etc. 

I would much rather play a game where you choose your own path and be able to switch between them if you get bored, rather than start off as a specific class and not be able to change paths if you get tired of it. For those of you who played SWG pre CU, think of the system they had where you could lvl up any skill you wanted and unlearn it as you pleased.


----------



## Casual_T (Jan 2, 2008)

The game would be interesting if for the Space Marines if you only got to control one but for a less powerful (individually) race you could command a squad. Like a Karsakin Squad vs. 1 SM, or if you could only wear Power Armour if you got to the highest level.


----------



## willofdeath (Oct 28, 2008)

Shadowbane anyone? The class system would work. So you start off with an archetype, eg. SM. You level up that learning the basic abilities any space marine needs. Then there is a turning point, around Level XX you choose a secondary class eg. Chaplain, Assault marine etc. where you gain more sub class specific abilities eg. an assault marine would learn more powerful cc abilities, while a chaplain would learn some pretty amazing litanies and prayers that effect the squad (group w/e) that's how i think it should work.


----------



## willofdeath (Oct 28, 2008)

just subscribing :laugh:


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I like the idea of a Guard squad, kind of pet style. That would be nice.


----------



## willofdeath (Oct 28, 2008)

agreed, that could fit in my archetype idea. The commissar class gets guard pets, and the Ork's could get runtherds.


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

Sounds nice, hope there will be some type of Techmarine class, complete with servitor droids. Changing the droids would change your role in the group your in, from ranged DPS, to repairing.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

nids the player would have to controll a small (2-6 bug) swarm for anything short of a GS or Warrior... O.K. for gaunts.
and if there was good turnout, maybe the squad controll would be unnecesary...


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

what would be interesting if they made it a RPG like mass effect, with the third person view. I can also see a battle field where NPCs are on each side and you just join to level and leave when your done, if you were nids, ig or orks you would have alot more npc's to use as cover


----------



## willofdeath (Oct 28, 2008)

Dessel_Ordo said:


> nids the player would have to controll a small (2-6 bug) swarm for anything short of a GS or Warrior... O.K. for gaunts.
> and if there was good turnout, maybe the squad controll would be unnecesary...


Even though the thought of running around with gaunts/swarms at your bidding is cool, I don't like nids as a playable race at all. I understand that they are a staple of the 40k universe and one of the most widely loved races. However the thing about nids is that everything except synapse is mindless, so playable characters would be synapse. That leaves warriors, Hive tyrants, Broodlord/genestealer, zoanthrope, and i guess carnie (Haven't read the dex so i am not sure if they can have synapse probably not.) This presents a problem having a bunch of hive tyrants running around ripping apart every player they encountered would be a balance issue. The only way this would work is if they made Hive Tyrants Less powerful then they are, which goes against the fluff. However tyranids make great pve opponents. Imagine swarms and swarms coming at you and your squad/party w/e, it would be awesome.

Overall I see a problem with this game even though I would really like to see this work out. I mean having a bunch of csm running around fighting IG seems unbalanced. THQ and Vigil will need to make a choice;MEQ playable and GEQ npc, or MEQ npcs and GEQ playable. I think that making GEQ playable makes the most sense. Gives more race options Tau/Eldar/DE/IG/Cultists/Orks. It makes pve more challenging, which could give this the edge over world of warcraft and its wimpy pve. In addition it would make pvp more balanced.

I understand that people want to play the race/army the play in RL, and that in most MMORPG some of the lore is changed to make the game more believable. However Warhammer 40k has such a devoted fan base that changing the lore to much might hurt sales. In addition MMORPG players like class balance, and as much as I like the thought of being a SM, SM versus cultist pvp is VERY unbalanced if they stick to the lore. There are a lot of problems presented to the developers of this game, however this has the potential to be the most awesome mmo of all time. 

P.S. I know I used a space marine as a class example above but its just that a example of a class system i think would work with this game.


----------



## willofdeath (Oct 28, 2008)

Tigirus said:


> what would be interesting if they made it a RPG like mass effect, with the third person view. I can also see a battle field where NPCs


So they have a interview with a dev here confirming it is a rpg, got it from the post a couple pages back.
http://www.gamesradar.com/f/warhammer-40000-online/a-20080502174245201051
it also talks of Massive "battlegrounds" that will blow away anything like that which has been done before. So that npc thing sounds very plausible too.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Personally, I still like the Dark Heresy idea.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

i like using the pet system for squads, therefore you would start off with equivelant of 1 sm and for each race and limit squad for sm to 3 or something and IG to 9, using squads to make it fair


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I hope it is like Dark Heresy. They have a good base to begin with, so can spend more time on details.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

willofdeath said:


> Even though the thought of running around with gaunts/swarms at your bidding is cool, I don't like nids as a playable race at all. I understand that they are a staple of the 40k universe and one of the most widely loved races. However the thing about nids is that everything except synapse is mindless, so playable characters would be synapse. That leaves warriors, Hive tyrants, Broodlord/genestealer, zoanthrope, and i guess carnie (Haven't read the dex so i am not sure if they can have synapse probably not.) This presents a problem having a bunch of hive tyrants running around ripping apart every player they encountered would be a balance issue. The only way this would work is if they made Hive Tyrants Less powerful then they are, which goes against the fluff. However tyranids make great pve opponents. Imagine swarms and swarms coming at you and your squad/party w/e, it would be awesome.
> 
> Overall I see a problem with this game even though I would really like to see this work out. I mean having a bunch of csm running around fighting IG seems unbalanced. THQ and Vigil will need to make a choice;MEQ playable and GEQ npc, or MEQ npcs and GEQ playable. I think that making GEQ playable makes the most sense. Gives more race options Tau/Eldar/DE/IG/Cultists/Orks. It makes pve more challenging, which could give this the edge over world of warcraft and its wimpy pve. In addition it would make pvp more balanced.
> 
> ...


you gave me an idea for how they _may_ be able to balance cultists against meqs... possesion. since I doubt Daemons will be playable, give cultists access to getting possesed, early levels = weak lesser daemons, mid levels = average to good lesser daemon, high levels = greater daemon. of course, it would be a complete form shift (o.e. you become the daemon for a long(ish) time... you get your character ack though). For guard, let the lowest level be Kasrkin, as they have the ability to drop meq's in shooting (going to cc should NOT be an option for guardsmen though). Guardians normally end up as an aspect, so cut them out of the equation. As for 'nids, your prob right, only synapse, creatures, make the monserous creatures a sort of "prestige class" you can evolve to. Same thing for Termy armour, Wraithlords, and most HQ choices...

thanks for the link, btw


----------

